# Attention CT Horner Fans.



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

I will have several FREE books available on Kindle from 3-3 to 3-7 so if you get a chance pick up your FREE copy’s.

Use your sites link to get to Kindle because sometimes they get a finders fee. Not always but sometimes so just to be courteous use their link to search for CT Horner Books. You will know for sure they get something if the word Kindle is linked automatically in this post.

Thanks as always for your support,
CT.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

don't have kindle ,, sorry


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I just downloaded BUG OUT - The Final Refuge - I will do a review in here in a few days


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> don't have kindle ,, sorry


You can get the kindle app for free on a smart phone, notebook, desktop and or tablets.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for your support, looking forward to reading your review.

You don’t need a Kindle and if the book is free you can download the app and the book for nothing.

CT. 

Dooo you beat me to it. LOL CT.


----------

